# Lots of fighting



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Seems like there has been a lot of fighting lately, and a lot during the duck season. To calm things down a bit, ladies and gentlemen, Mr. Conway Twitty!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

:yield::grouphug:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief!

That was THE song that single-handedly ended jute boxes in America.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You watch Family Guy too huh?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for that! Conway Twitty can freakin' sing!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Thanks for that! Conway Twitty can't freakin' sing!


There. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bonus question, how did they come up with his name?


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Bonus question, how did they come up with his name?


From a road map


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not exactly, from my understanding, I understood it be by something they witnessed in a tour bus or cab??
Apparently there are a few accounts, one I heard involved an adult bar name...not sure if if is accurate.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway_Twitty

Accounts of how Harold Jenkins acquired his stage name of Conway Twitty vary. Allegedly, in 1957, Jenkins decided that his real name wasn't marketable and sought a better show business name. In _The Billboard Book of Number One Hits_ Fred Bronson states that the singer was looking at a road map when he spotted Conway, Arkansas, and Twitty, Texas, and chose the name Conway Twitty.
Another account says that Jenkins met a Richmond, Virginia, man named W. Conway Twitty Jr. through Jenkins' manager in a New York City restaurant. The manager served in the US Army with the real Conway Twitty. Later, the manager suggested to Jenkins that he take the name as his stage name because it had a ring to it. In the mid-1960s, W. Conway Twitty subsequently recorded the song "What's in a Name but Trouble", lamenting the loss of his name to Harold Jenkins.


----------

